# Shedding



## Fcardoso (Sep 22, 2015)

My 6 month V is shedding considerably. I read that this is common around Spring time so him shedding now is a bit concerning. Any reasons why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Our guy sheds when the seasons change.

Did he experience anything stressful? A trip to the vet, etc. can have them shedding tons of hair for a while after.

He might just be losing his puppy coat to some degree.


----------



## Fcardoso (Sep 22, 2015)

No nothing stressful. Maybe it's just him losing his puppy coat I hope. 
It's been an extreme amount that's why I'm concerned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I wouldn't be worried unless it continues for more than a week or two. 

I feel like that's the age that Dexter started shedding some of his puppy coat.


----------



## Fcardoso (Sep 22, 2015)

It's been about 3 weeks now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Once or twice a year mine blow their coats. I break out the rubber brush and give them a good brushing. Two of them are doing it right now. I wouldn't stress over it. My male sheds like a big dog after every vet visit.


----------

